# Recessed LED



## te12co2w (Jun 3, 2007)

We will be wiring a new house. Owners want recessed. I would like to use something like Halo H7ICT conventional housings with Halo LT6 integrated LED trim. That seems simple enough. Are there any other options for LED recessed? I will show them the Lithonia WF6 LED 40K MW M6 ultra thin wafer downlight that does not need a housing also. They have a living area with vaulted ceilings and they want recessed in there too. I would like to match the trim rings in the vaulted ceiling with the trim rings in the flat ceilings. I haven't found that so far. What else could we do? Halo offers a HL6 sloped ceiling recessed for LED. Trims don't look exactly the same and the it requires more parts to make it work. Thanks, Jim


----------



## aduck337 (Oct 18, 2017)

Lotus or liteline 3 or 4 inch gimbal. No housing, gimbal works for slope. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I am not big on putting Lotus Lights in insulated ceilings even though they're gasketed and the driver is okay in insulation. I have mounted the drivers above the insulation and run the factory low voltage whips to the fixtures, though. There is usually enough slack in the VB for a flat Lotus but a gimbal would be sketchy.


----------



## Burgis (May 15, 2017)

I've been using Elite LED recessed cans. They seem to be well made and well accept most all other manufactures trims. 

The only issue Iv'e seen is the matching the LED Lumens to an existing. If the previous installer had purchased the trim from HomeDepot? Good luck matching the Lumens. It seem that HomeDepot has a different Lumen each week. Now i live in California and from what my suppliers are telling me. California is trying to put a "Standard Lumen" on the lamp. Which will be 960 Lumens. But if you've looked at HomeDepots trims. The Lumens seem to vary from time to time.


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

We've been using Feit trim in new work cans for new construction. We are buying them for under $10 and have had good success with them. I've even used them in a sloped ceiling already although I probably wouldn't go much over a 4 pitch

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## aduck337 (Oct 18, 2017)

99cents said:


> I am not big on putting Lotus Lights in insulated ceilings even though they're gasketed and the driver is okay in insulation. I have mounted the drivers above the insulation and run the factory low voltage whips to the fixtures, though. There is usually enough slack in the VB for a flat Lotus but a gimbal would be sketchy.




We always boot them anyway so not real worries there. I don't think the gasket on the face of the drywall will satisfy new energy code anyway since it doesn't join to the VB anyway. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

